#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Ask For Advice >  >  Benefits of filling Nitrogen in Wheels!!!

## Assassin

In Petrol stations you can see there is an option to fill your wheels by an *Ordinary air* and the other option is *Nitrogen*. My friend said that filling Nitrogen will improve handling and braking. Also it reduce running temperature. I love to maintain my bike well so as he said I filled that with Nitrogen. Is that relay true? Is there any real benefits of filling it? using nitrogen?

----------

